# NTEAA - Member Role Call - Introductions



## rbgrn (Jul 24, 2007)

I added a publicly joinable group for members of the NTEAA, which, when joined, will change your status to "NTEAA Member" rather than "Junior Member"

If you are a member of the NTEAA, please go to "User CP", and under "Miscellaneous" you will find "Group Memberships" where you can join the group.


----------



## Zemmo (Sep 13, 2007)

Hey, my name is Jared. I currently don't have an EV. I am constantly looking for one but I am looking now at doing my own in a Pontiac Fiero. Since John has one, I have a working model to go by. i need to sell my kit car before I can start so if anyone is interested or someone else who is interested in a completed and running (titled, registered and inspected) 1975 Sterling Kit car, let me know. I am asking $10,000. I have tons of pictures, just ask for some.


----------



## rbgrn (Jul 24, 2007)

Zemmo,

I recommend posting your car and some photos in the classifieds section. They get searched quite often by google, msn live, etc.



Zemmo said:


> Hey, my name is Jared. I currently don't have an EV. I am constantly looking for one but I am looking now at doing my own in a Pontiac Fiero. Since John has one, I have a working model to go by. i need to sell my kit car before I can start so if anyone is interested or someone else who is interested in a completed and running (titled, registered and inspected) 1975 Sterling Kit car, let me know. I am asking $10,000. I have tons of pictures, just ask for some.


----------



## jbrecher (Jul 26, 2007)

Hello, I'm John Brecher and am the current president of NTEAA. I have two EV's that are driven daily by my wife and myself to commute. One is a Pontiac Fiero conversion called a Destiny 2000 and the other is a Corbin Sparrow. It's so much fun driving by gas stations!


----------



## sl.whiteside (Sep 25, 2007)

Hi! Steven Whiteside, proud new owner of a '98 Ford ranger EV conversion, finished just 2 weeks ago, but already with over 120 EV miles on it. 
See Steve's EV at nteaa.org.

DIY ECF - Thanks for supporting us!!!


----------



## adric22 (Jan 17, 2008)

Hi, I'm David Murray and I live in Kennedale, TX. I may be the only EV owner in Tarrant County at the moment. If I'm not, I'd like to meet others who are. I'm currently in the process of converting a 1993 Eagle Talon. It is actually very close to complete.. well, it drives anyway. I maintain a website about it here:

http://galaxy22.dyndns.org/ev-talon/


----------



## gstoneberg (Jan 7, 2008)

Hi, I'm George Stoneberg and I live in St. Paul, TX. I'm new to the area and am currently building a shop in the back yard. That should be done next week and then I can begin converting my 1999 Saturn SL1. I'm also restoring an old GE electric lawn tractor.


----------



## mjones (Jan 19, 2008)

I just found this site after searching for info on DIY EV and Hybrids.
I have a background (27 yrs) in the Electronic Power Conversion Industry, specifically UPS Service. I had been researching info regarding converting some of my Toyotas to diesel with the intention of making Bio but am open to the idea of EV. Diesel might be the better choice for the p-up and I already have 2 diesel tractors, but I do have a 97 Corolla with no engine. I have a spare auto trans and have the ability to fab most things I think I'd need for EV. I also have access to used VRLA Batteries whenever I have to do a replacement and know others in the business that I can contact for batts that I can probably purchase for just over scrap price. I'm hoping I can find info on here to help me with any potential projects.

thanks,
mel


----------



## TexomaEV (Jul 26, 2007)

mjones said:


> I just found this site after searching for info on DIY EV and Hybrids.
> I have a background (27 yrs) in the Electronic Power Conversion Industry, specifically UPS Service. I had been researching info regarding converting some of my Toyotas to diesel with the intention of making Bio but am open to the idea of EV. Diesel might be the better choice for the p-up and I already have 2 diesel tractors, but I do have a 97 Corolla with no engine. I have a spare auto trans and have the ability to fab most things I think I'd need for EV. I also have access to used VRLA Batteries whenever I have to do a replacement and know others in the business that I can contact for batts that I can probably purchase for just over scrap price. I'm hoping I can find info on here to help me with any potential projects.
> 
> thanks,
> mel


Mel, we'd certainly like to help you in any way that we can. Please visit our website: www.nteaa.org

We also have a very active Yahoo Group, you are more than welcome to join from the website.

Where are you located? Are you able to travel to our Dallas, Texas meetings? We meet every 2nd Saturday of the month.


----------



## mjones (Jan 19, 2008)

I'm north of Terrell, downtown Poetry, Tx to be exact. I travel to or thru Dallas all the time for work. I hope to make a meeting and will check the calendar for location. 
Not sure the status, but a friend of mine in the same field is or will be soon replacing a large number of 150Ahr 12v VRLAs. I recommended to them to hang on to as many as possible that are good for AE projects. I have sold some good ones before through www.otherpower.com. Often we replace batteries after 3-4 yrs and many have several years life left. Scrap vaule is currently about $.20/lb, these 150Ahr weigh in at 110#, they might want a few $.01 more but don't think they wanted to warehouse them too long.

mel


----------



## zeronaut76 (Jan 9, 2008)

Hello. My name is Jesse. I teach 5th grade at Garland TX. I have been dreaming alternative for the past few years while in college. I would like to build an EV with with a range of about 40 miles or so. I am moving to MY HOUSE. I, for the most part am stuck in the financing option of my EV. I should be able to get things rolling around summer/08. I would like to join the NTEAA for fun and info. I would like also to educate my students of the benefits of Electricity as form of energy for transportation.


----------



## TexomaEV (Jul 26, 2007)

zeronaut76 said:


> Hello. My name is Jesse. I teach 5th grade at Garland TX. I have been dreaming alternative for the past few years while in college. I would like to build an EV with with a range of about 40 miles or so. I am moving to MY HOUSE. I, for the most part am stuck in the financing option of my EV. I should be able to get things rolling around summer/08. I would like to join the NTEAA for fun and info. I would like also to educate my students of the benefits of Electricity as form of energy for transportation.


Hi Jesse, Welcome to the NTEAA. If you show up, you're considered a MEMBER. We'd love to visit and talk EV with you. I would certainly like to meet with you, as I am trying to put together a Student EV project guideline that anyone could take to a HighSchoo, and get started. I need help aligning the HighSchool based project with TAKS/TEKS. You being a Texas Teacher, would be an outstanding benefit to this concept getting off the ground. Your more than welcome to email me at: [email protected]


----------



## Sublimaze1 (Jan 27, 2008)

Will J here ....

1) Following EV trends for last 8-10 months.
2) Certainly will be driving an EV in the future
3) Unsure of commercial venture, or conversion project
4) Need about 120 miles a day - reliable
5) Prefer four passenger, but two may suffice
6) Would like sparrow or motorcycle, but not practical
7) Wll try to make Feb 9th meeting.

Thanks
W J 
Frisco, Texas


----------



## TexomaEV (Jul 26, 2007)

Sublimaze1 said:


> Will J here ....
> 
> 1) Following EV trends for last 8-10 months.
> 2) Certainly will be driving an EV in the future
> ...



Hello, Welcome to the NTEAA ! Looking forward to meeting you at the next meeting. Your range needs are quite extensive, therefore you'll most likely have to have a vehicle running on Lithium Batteries. 

If we're lucky, the LionEV.com dealer in Plano, will be at this upcoming meeting in a 2008 Ford Ranger, that has LiFePO4 batteries, with a typical range of 200miles per charge. You can see some video's of it's conversion at: www.yahoo.com , click on the VIDEO tab, and search for LionEV


----------



## Sublimaze1 (Jan 27, 2008)

Okay, maybe not 120 miles, but I need to get downtown from Frisco and back ... I factored in side errands and such ... so realistically ... 80-ish miles.

WJ

I will try to get there on the 9th.


----------



## ARTrent (Jan 27, 2008)

Hello, My name is Allen Trent and I live in Garland. I have over 20 years of experience with integral horsepower variable speed regenerative DC Motor Controllers using Reliance Electric shunt wound DC motors. I am new to EV's and dreaming of my own someday. Series wound DC motors seems to dominate this market at this time and I am trying to get a good understanding of current and future trends in this area. I am looking forward to February's meeting. May be I can actually SEE an electric vechicle instead of just reading about them.


----------



## Number 6 (Feb 18, 2008)

Hi all, Joaquin here.
I've been to a couple of meetings and hope to be a regular/participating member. I have an education in mechanical engineering, though I've never used it (work as a software engineer) and have no practical experience with electric cars. My goal is to do a conversion from a geo metro/suzuki swift as soon as I can find a reasonably priced donor body in very good condition - don't care about the engine! I would also like to learn as much as possible from other people's experience before I dive into this kind of project.


----------



## TexomaEV (Jul 26, 2007)

Number 6 said:


> Hi all, Joaquin here.
> I've been to a couple of meetings and hope to be a regular/participating member. I have an education in mechanical engineering, though I've never used it (work as a software engineer) and have no practical experience with electric cars. My goal is to do a conversion from a geo metro/suzuki swift as soon as I can find a reasonably priced donor body in very good condition - don't care about the engine! I would also like to learn as much as possible from other people's experience before I dive into this kind of project.


Be sure and look at the Swift that was converted by two Canadian guys at, www.forkenswift.com


----------



## gaplin (Mar 2, 2008)

In 1988 I worked in the campus auditorium for the work study program. GM brought the winner of the race across Australia for a presentation. They announced having won the race they now planed to sponcer a race in the United States for college teams. The next day I went to the head of the Mechanical Engineering department and asked if they could use someone from the EE department. He said "who else do you know". I got a former roomate Ralf Seip who I knew was interested in Solar having seen his panel and tracking mount made from Fischer Techniques parts. As well as some others. I was one of the 5 registered drivers during the 1990 race although I only actually drove the car once on the Titusville Florida airport runway. Since then I have been interested in electric cars but have never been in a position to pursue building one on my own. I did test drive an GM EV1 at a demonstration at Stanford around 1998. 

I design computer chips or ASICs (Application Specific Integrated Circuits). I previously worked for the division of HP (ICBD) that designed chips for other divisions in Palo Alto. That division was moved to Agilent in 1999 and was spun off as an independent company after I had moved on to work for Amkor Technology Wafer Fabrication Services in Boise in 2000. AWFS Boise closed in 2003. Also that year I filed for divorce and got custody of my daughter and a clause that said I could move with her out of state to Texas. I worked briefly as a contractor for General Dynamics working on Sattelites in Scottsdale, Arizona before getting a permanent job here in Lewisville Texas at a very small company. I joined Parents Without Partners in 2006 and was just elected president of the Tri County North Chapter. 

My work, daughter's school, ballet school, and brownies are all within 2 mi of my house so electric would work well for me if I could find something in the local area to purchase or convert. Heck I'm probably within Segway distance but don't think I could carry a 6 year old with me on one of those things. In the past I had considered converting my Dodge Neon to electric but didn't find any information about anyone who had attempted that. Just as I was leaving Boise the engine needed serious work but I was leaving town so I just sold it to a mechanic. The Neon is 300lbs lighter than a new beetle so it seemed like it might be a good candidate for conversion but I haven't looked in to it in years.


----------



## TexomaEV (Jul 26, 2007)

Gaplin, Welcome to NTEAA ! Glad you found us, please attend our electric vehicle meetings on the 2nd Saturday of every month. The next meeting of course is this upcoming Saturday. You are welcome to bring your daughter also. 

There are EV's to look at, and take rides in, all most all the time. We've got a pretty diverse group of people, and would love to have you join us. 

If you need a glider, we also have a member of the club, that has a salvage yard in Plano, Texas and he'd work with you I'm sure.


----------

